# SSI - Zertifikat zum Start erforderlich?



## sanadorm (24. Dez. 2013)

Hallo

Wenn ich versuche  ISPConfig 3 zu erreichen kam eine Fehlerseite im Textformat.
Also nach Suchen kam raus, dass ein Zertifikat eingebaut werden muss, damit ISPConfig mit https://.... erreichbar ist und die Seite in html dargestellt wird.

Da ich aber die Anmeldung mit dem für etwa 10 Sekunden Fehlermeldung "Wir müssen Ihre Daten überprüfen" beendet wurde, habe ich vielleicht die Chance ISPConfig erst im neuen Jahr bearbeiten zu können.

Ich habe bereits gesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden.

Es könnte sein, dass bei der Angabe der Adresse keine Hausnummer vor kommt.
Meine Adresse hat keine Hausnummer. Das Haus hat einen Namen in einem Ort. Die Straße hat keinen Namen.

Gruß und Schöne Weihnachten Antonius

Sorry falsche Rubrik. Gehört eigentlich unter selben Rubrik unter ISPConfig.


----------



## nowayback (24. Dez. 2013)

ispconfig erstellt bei der installation ein selbstsigniertes zertifikat womit der aufruf per https dann auch funktioniert. 

Bitte verwende eine aktuelle distribution und benutze als ausgangssituation ein perfect server setup wie in den vielen anleitungen beschrieben. Dann bleiben dir viele Probleme erspart. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## sanadorm (25. Dez. 2013)

Hallo

Danke und frohe Weihnachten.

Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 auf dem Server., ein Update ist nicht möglich.
Ich will dazu die aktuelle Version von ISPConfig installieren.
Beschrieben wird aber die Installation mit einer alten ISPConfig, es wird aber das aktuelle herunter geladen. 
Dann habe ich Kapazitätsprobleme und                       pure-ftpd kann nicht installiert werden.
Nachdem das alles aber fertig war, wurde Fehler 400 angezeigt.
Dazu gab es die Antwort, dass SSL installiert werden muss.
Bei der Installation von SSL wird zur Verifizierung einer Domain, für die das Zertifikat sein soll, eine E-Mail verlangt. Leider habe ich kein ISPConfig installiert mit dem ich eine E-Mail bereit stellen kann.

Es sind einfach zu viele Fehler die da beschrieben und gemacht werden.
Ich bin nun etwa zwei Woche beim Versuch ISPConfig zu installieren. 

Mein var/www/... sieht so aus.
/var/www/apps/
/var/www/ispconfig/
/var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/
/var/www/webalizer/
/var/www/webmail/
/var/www/index.html

Es gibt auch ein anderes Thema von mir.

Gruß Antonius


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2013)

hi,

dir auch ein frohes fest 



> Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 auf dem Server., ein Update ist nicht möglich.


Warum ist das nicht möglich? apt-get do-release-upgrade sollte doch funktionieren oder nicht?



> Beschrieben wird aber die Installation mit einer alten ISPConfig, es wird aber das aktuelle herunter geladen.


natürlich wird das aktuelle geladen und genau dieses sollte auch verwendet werden. Die konfiguration der Dienste übernimmt ispconfig ja dann.



> Dann habe ich Kapazitätsprobleme und pure-ftpd kann nicht installiert werden.


Welche Probleme hast du? Zu wenig Ram? Dann dann denk drüber nach amavis wegzulassen. Andere Probleme kann ich mir beim FTP Server nicht wirklich vorstellen



> Bei der Installation von SSL wird zur Verifizierung einer Domain, für die das Zertifikat sein soll, eine E-Mail verlangt. Leider habe ich kein ISPConfig installiert mit dem ich eine E-Mail bereit stellen kann.


ISPConfig erzeugt bei der Installation ein Zertifikat. Dabei wirst du nach einer E-Mail Adresse gefragt. Diese E-Mail Adresse braucht noch nicht zu existieren, denn es wird nix da hin geschickt. Es ist einfach nur für das Zertifikat erforderlich. Wenn du irgendwann ein Zertifikat von Startssl oder irgendeiner anderen Zertifizierungsstelle haben willst, dann kannst du das auch noch nachträglich machen wenn erstma alles läuft.



> Es sind einfach zu viele Fehler die da beschrieben und gemacht werden.


Im Laufe der Zeit ändern sich nun mal einige Pakete und genau deshalb hab ich dir eine aktuelle Version empfohlen bei der du dich auch problemlos an das Perfect Server Setup halten kannst.



> Ich bin nun etwa zwei Woche beim Versuch ISPConfig zu installieren.


Zur Zeit sind alle Glaskugeln am Nordpol, sonst hätte der Weihnachtsmann es einfach nicht geschafft die richtigen Geschenke zu erraten. Bis wir die wieder haben musst du uns also einfach schreiben wo genau es hakt, ggf. mit entsprechenden Logfileauszügen, dann gibts da bestimmt auch einen Weg 

Schöne Feiertage
nwb


----------



## sanadorm (25. Dez. 2013)

Den Befahl zum upgrade nimmt er schon an.


```
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Setting up pure-ftpd-mysql (1.0.24-1) ...
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -b -D -E -8 UTF-8 -u 1000 -A -H -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B
421 Unable to switch capabilities : Operation not permitted
invoke-rc.d: initscript pure-ftpd-mysql, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing pure-ftpd-mysql (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 252
Errors were encountered while processing:
 pure-ftpd-mysql
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Er kann Ihn aber nicht ausführen.
Ich denke aber den Server neu zu installieren und dann nochmal versuchen.

Gruß Antonius


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2013)

hi,



> Ich denke aber den Server neu zu installieren und dann nochmal versuchen.


Ich denke auch dass das besser wäre, bei dem was du schon alles geändert haben könntest.

grüße
nwb


----------



## sanadorm (25. Dez. 2013)

Es scheint nicht zu gehen.

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
apt-get install update-manager-core
do-release-upgrade



```
Checking for a new ubuntu release
Done Upgrade tool signature
Done Upgrade tool
Done downloading
authenticate 'precise.tar.gz' against 'precise.tar.gz.gpg'
extracting 'precise.tar.gz'
WARNING:root:estimate_kernel_size_in_boot() returned '0'?
The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A
recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).

Please report this bug in a browser at
http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug and
attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ to the bug report.
installArchives() failed

dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libnih-dbus1:
 libnih-dbus1 depends on libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9.1); however:
  Version of libnih1 on system is 1.0.1-1.
dpkg: error processing libnih-dbus1 (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 libnih-dbus1

Upgrade complete

The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade
process.

To continue please press [ENTER]
=== Command detached from window (Wed Dec 25 16:40:54 2013) ===
```

Den Bug habe ich mit allen Protokollen http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u...... Beim Abschicken gab es einen Fehler und dann war alles weg.
Leider habe ich auch vergessen es vor dem Abschicken zu kopieren.

Kann von jedem den Inhalt oder Teile kopieren.
/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log (74B)
/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log (320KiB)
/var/log/dist-upgrade/history.log (0)
/var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log (18 KiB
/var/log/dist-upgrade/screenlog.0  (7,5 KiB)
/var/log/dist-upgrade/xorg_fixup.log (13,%KiB)

kernel: 2.6.18-028stab101.1
hostname: schöne_weihnachten.de
arch: amd64
uname_arch: x86_64

Gruß Antonius


----------



## nowayback (25. Dez. 2013)

is das ein openvz server? wenn ja welche libc ist installiert? 

es gab/gibt da glaub ich ein prob mit dem zusammenspiel mitm kernel... ich kram mal meine bookmarks durch. da war irgendwo ne lösung dabei...

*** edit ***

```
apt-add-repository ppa:izx/ovz-libc
apt-get update
apt-get -f install
do-release-upgrade
```
Quelle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1257...-not-found-or-libc6-or-requires/130717#130717

*** Edit Ende ***


----------



## sanadorm (26. Dez. 2013)

[FONT=Arial, serif]Moin

apt-add-repository ppa:izx/ovz-libc
(-bash: apt-add-repository: command not found)
Kann ich nicht ausführen
Auch nicht in anderen Variationen 
apt-get sudo apt-add apt add re...
Immer wird eine Funktion als nicht existent verweisgert.

Auch nicht nach:
apt-get install update-manager-core
und
apt-get update

Damit ich apt-add ausführen kann, muss das her.
sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
(-bash: apt-add-repository: command not found)
Aber das stimmt nicht

sudo apt-get install python-software-properties[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, serif]

```
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpm1Qqbo/secring.gpg' created
gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpm1Qqbo/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: requesting key BFAB4BD9 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: /tmp/tmpm1Qqbo/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key BFAB4BD9: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ishaan Dalal" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg: imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
```
apt-get -f install

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
```
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, serif]do-release-upgrade
E: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade

apt-get install update-manager-core
ok

do-release-upgrad

```
.....The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade
process.....
```
Auch nach einer Neuinstallation hat es nicht geklappt.

Ich habe jetzt einmal [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]Debian 6.0 / Minimal / 64 bit installiert.
Alternativ kann ich auch [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]Debian 6.0 / Lighttpd / 64 bit installieren.

Zu Debian 6 gehört ISPConfig 3. Ich hoffe das es mit der Anleitung besser klappt.

Antonius[/FONT]


----------



## nowayback (26. Dez. 2013)

bei ubuntu gehört halt immer ein sudo dazu... aber wenn du nun debian hast, dann füge die wheezy repos mit hinzu und update erstma auf debian 7, dann ispconfig nach perfect server setup installieren.

Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn das du ispconfig vorinstalliert hast? etwa ovh? Die haben ne alte ispconfig version. wenn du das vorinstallierte nutzen willst, dann auch erst debian updaten, danach ispconfig updaten. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## sanadorm (26. Dez. 2013)

Hallo

Ich werde morgen das angebotene, Name vergessen (nicht Plesk) nehmen, da ich einiges zu tun habe in der nächsten Zeit.

Gruß und Dank Antonius


----------

